# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Als Assistenzarzt nach England

## MousseTauChocolate

Ich wuerde gerne als Assistenzarzt in England arbeiten. Wie stellt man das (vor allem nach dem Brexit) an? Hab eine deutsche Approbation und zwei Jahre Erfahrung davon 1 in der Inneren Medizin und 1 in der Chirurgie. Habe nicht den leisesten Schimmer wie das in UK ablaeuft.

----------


## Kackbratze

google? Boardsuche? Selber Hirn anschmeissen?

----------


## MousseTauChocolate

> google? Boardsuche? Selber Hirn anschmeissen?


Machst deinem Nick ja alle Ehre. Wenn du nicht helfen willst dann schreib einfach nichts anstatt hier zu nerven.

----------


## Kackbratze

Wenn dich die Antwort nicht interessiert, warum startest Du dann eine Konversation mit mir?

----------


## MousseTauChocolate

Du hast auf das Thema geantwortet. Ps: Es gibt keine Beitraege die sich mit "Assistenzarzt in England nach dem Brexit" befassen.

----------


## THawk

Knnte daran liegen, dass Grobritannien noch Mitglied der EU ist. Es gibt noch keinen Assistenzarzt in England nach dem Brexit.


Und mal im Ernst - wie das nach dem Brexit weitergeht wird dir im Moment wirklich niemand sagen knnen. Irgendwie wird man da schon arbeiten knnen, geht ja in den meisten anderen Lndern auch.

----------


## Kackbratze

Was?!? England ist noch in der EU? Die haben doch den Abschiedsbrief geschrieben! War sogar in der Bild.
Egal. Hauptsache Alessio geht es gut!

----------


## Shizr

> Ich wuerde gerne als Assistenzarzt in England arbeiten. Wie stellt man das (vor allem nach dem Brexit) an?


Frag das noch mal, wenn der Brexit durch ist. Keiner hier im Forum hat eine funktionierende Kristallkugel. (Denke ich zumindest. Falls ich mich da irre, bitte PN, ich hab da einige brennende Fragen, die ich gern geklrt wsste. Bezahlung gut.)


Aktuell ist der Stand nur: Die Briten gehen. Zum 29. Mrz 2019 hrt Grobritannien auf, Mitglied der EU zu sein. Mit Austrittsabkommen ggf auch frher.

Ob und ggf inwieweit man danach als EU-Brger noch ohne grere Schwierigkeiten in UK arbeiten darf, ist aktuell vllig offen.


Wie es aktuell mit dem Arbeiten in UK aussieht, knnen dir Boardsuche und Dr Google sicherlich sagen.
Aber was damit nach dem Brexit passiert, wei aktuell niemand. Die Briten wohl am allerwenigsten, die wissen ja nicht mal, was sie selbst wollen. Also... raus wollen sie.
Aber eigentlich ja auch nicht.
Also, irgendwie schon, aber halt nicht aus dem Binnenmarkt.
Und die Schotten wollen primr raus aus dem Vereinigten Knigreich, aber nicht aus der EU. Nordirland hnlich.

Die Details werden entweder per Austrittsabkommen geregelt (da trumen die Brexiteers ja aktuell davon, den Kuchen essen, behalten und meistbietend verkaufen zu knnen... und werden mutmalich demnchst feststellen, dass das so nicht funktioniert). Oder halt _nicht_ geregelt. Dann werden EU-Brger in UK genau so behandelt wie jeder x-beliebige arbeitssuchende Immigrant. (Schlecht.)


tl;dr: Es wird hllisch kompliziert nach dem Brexit, aber wie genau, wei aktuell kein Schwein.

----------


## MousseTauChocolate

Ich mchte vom Boden meiner Seele aus meine tiefste berwltigung ob der Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit meiner deutschen Medizinerkollegen kundtun.
Diese Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit, die nicht etwa damit endete, eine einfache Frage auf die man keine Antwort geben kann oder unter Vorgabe von fadenscheinigen Grnden nicht geben will, einfach zu ignorieren. Dieses Vorgehen wre zumindest energieeffizient gewesen. Die auch nicht damit endete seinen Unwillen offen auszudrcken. Nein man nutzte die vorhandene Energie um den Fragesteller maximal forsch zu beleidigen, vor den Kopf zu stoen und die Frage weiterhin unbeantwortet zu lassen. 
Vergleichbar wre das damit einem Wegsuchenden der ein Schild mit "Wo gehts ins nchste Krankenhaus?" aus dem vorbeifahrenden Auto heraus mit der Aussage "Schmeiss dein Hirn an und besorg dir ne Karte" einen Becher Bier an den Kopf wirft.
Das ist die Elite dieses Landes. Jetzt wei ich wieder warum ich an der Uni mit dem asozialen Pack nichts zu tun haben wollte und fhle mich bestrkt in Richtung England auszuwandern. Danke!

----------


## THawk

Haha, du bist lustig. Nur leider ist dein Beispiel falsch. Du hast in etwa gefragt "Wo gehts zum Krankenhaus, das in 10 Jahren neu gebaut sein wird, aber heute noch keiner wei wo?"

Du hast hier zwei durchaus ernsthafte Antworten erhalten, also lass deinen Frust einfach mal woanders raus. Viel Erfolg bei der Bewerbung in England.

----------


## eny

Es wird davon abhngen, ob in England rzte gebraucht werden oder nicht. Falls ja, wirst du auch nach dem Brexit eine Chance haben, haben sie selber genug, brauchen sie keine Auslnder. 
Ich wrde mich bei den zustndigen Stellen in GB informieren und dann selber entscheiden, Erfahrungen anderer sind schn, sagen fr einen selber aber wenig aus.
Und denk dran, Du wirst ein Deutscher im Ausland sein, lass Dir ein Fell wachsen.
Viel Glck.

----------


## rrp48

Mal ganz vom Brexit abgesehen, ist die Situation der Juniors durch die neuen Vertrge gerade mehr als bescheiden. 

Willst du deine ganze Assistenzarztzeit dort verbringen oder nur einige Zeit?

Zunchst zur Arbeitserlaubnis: du brauchst eine gltige License beim GMC: kostet fr dich um die 500 Euro, du musst deine Approbation bersetzen lassen und einen ILETS mit guter Punktzahl. Das schickst du alles dahin und musst dann einmal hinfahren, wenn die alles akzeptieren. Kann sich alles hinziehen, aber ohne diese Lizenz darfst du nirgendwo als Arzt arbeiten. Wenn sie jetzt auch nicht mehr in der EU sind, kann es sein, dass du PLAB sitzen musst.

Kurz zur Ausbildung: nach 5 bzw 6 Jahren Studium (wenn mit integriertem BSc) machen die Absolventen 2 Jahre ein Foundation Year, nach dem Abschluss gibt es die provisional license, danach die volle. Nach den zwei Jahre (Rotation alle 4 Monate in verschiedene Fachbereiche bewirbt man sich, je nachdem ob man etwas Chirurgisches, medizinisches oder Notfall/Ansthesie machen will, fr zwei Jahre Core Medical/Surgical/Common Stem. Um dich danach berhaupt fr die Facharztausbildungen bewerben zu knnen (Specialty Training), musst du das Membership Exam bestehen (die meisten brauchen mehrere Anlufe, besteht aus 2 Teilen und ist wieder schweineteuer). Bist du Facharzt bist dauert es also etwa 10 Jahre. Die Lizenz musst du jedes Jahr erneuern.

Als auslndischer Absolvent ist es schwierig in die normale Rotation reinzukommen: Stellen fangen immer am 1. Montag im August an. Nur dabei hast du auch Training, Fortbildungstage und Geld. Sonst kannst du dich hchstens als 'Trust doctor' bewerben, ob das dann in Deutschland anerkannt wird, ist die Frage.

Als deutscher Absolvent sind wir mit den FY2's gleichgestellt..du knntest dich vielleicht auf CT1/2 Stellen bewerben.
Stellen sind besonders in beliebten Fachrichtungen rar, klar kommt es auch darauf an, in welche Region du willst. Du musst auch damit rechnen alle 4 Monate umziehen zu mssen.

Kurz zu mir: ich habe Famulatur und PJ in England gemacht, mein Freund ist Brite und hat da studiert und wir sind auch gerade am berlegen, ob UK oder Deutschland. Vermutlich aber eher letzteres....


P.S. Wie kommst du eigentlich auf UK?

----------


## eny

Famulatur oder PJ in GB bei interesse fnd ich sehr hilfreich, das gibt einen Einblick ins System und hilft ev bei der Entscheidung. Nichts ist frustrierender als Hrden auf sich zu nehmen, um am Ende doch nicht zufrieden zu sein, oder keine wesentliche Verbesserung der Situation zu haben.
So wie ich den/die TE verstanden habe, gehts vor allem auch um das Arbeitsklima in GB, Hierarchiestufen etc. und da sind die Geschichten, die man in Deutschland vor allem von frher hrt teilweise schon etwas grenzwertig.
Solche Dinge sind aber wohl nur herauszufinden, wenn man selber hingeht und Pech haben kann man immer.

----------


## rrp48

Unbedingt Famulatur oder PJ vorher. Der Weg zur Arbeitserlaubnis und berhaupt zum Job ist nicht leicht, und wenn man dann unzufrieden ist, war die ganze Mhe umsonst. Gefhlt sind nur die USA schlimmer  :Big Grin:  

Aber du bist jetzt fertig, oder? Da kommt Famulatur/PJ ja nicht mehr in Betracht?
Eventuell knntest du vorher ein 'graduate elective' machen...
In welche Richtung und Region willst du denn?

Mit der Hierachie hatte ich tatschlich den Eindruck, dass sie flacher ist. Kann aber auch Glck gewesen sein. Nach anderen Erzhlungen gibt es immer Dr. oder Mrs./Mr. die meinen, sie regieren das NHS. 
Mein einer Oberarzt ist mit uns immer Tee vor oder nach der Nachmittagsvisite in ein Kaffee trinken gegangen.  :Smilie:

----------

